# Dirt in salty



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently my clown is being treated in a hospital tank so we do water changes every other day to keep the ammonia at bay. I accidentally got some dirt in my new water bucket (organic sea soil to be exact) There is not much in the water, just a film on the surface and some about the water surface on the side of the bucket. Will the dirt in the water be harmful to the fish or am I just being over cautious?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

not exactly sure what organic sea soil is, but for the price of a bucket of water and a handfull of salt...verses one of my fish, personaly id play it safe and toss it especialy if its a hospital tank. it is organic and all, and its soil also, so it could be hi in say nitrates or something. it PROBABLY wouldnt have any affect at all, but the way i see it is...do i REALY want to take the chance? anyways hope it turns out good n the fishy gets better! 
Beaux


----------

